# What will she look like when she is full grown?



## freedom4horses (Jun 11, 2012)

This is nova her father is a dark sable (MAGNUM VOM DRESCHER HAUS - German Shepherd Dog) and her mother is a black and tan with a saddle (Fresca von Rechtschaffenheit - German Shepherd Dog). The mom does not have a picture however you can guess what she looks like from her pedigree. I assume she will end up black and tan since she does not look like a sable puppy but she has sable face markings. Any ideas?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

She is a black and tan, and will probably have a saddle, the pedigree on the dam has no pic to show if she has a bitch stripe or how big her saddle is. Her sire is very handsome. 
Nova is a cute puppy! SL/WL cross....does the breeder do this often?


----------



## freedom4horses (Jun 11, 2012)

The breeder wanted dogs who could be all around dogs. Both sides have sch titles so the puppies are bred to work and the mothers show lines mean they are also good show dogs.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

She is a beautiful little girl, and will probably be saddleback.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Definitely black and tan. She's gorgeous.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

freedom4horses said:


> The breeder wanted dogs who could be all around dogs. Both sides have sch titles so the puppies are bred to work and the mothers show lines mean they are also good show dogs.


That's the theory at least. 

Your dog is a black and tan. Definitely not bicolor or sable. If the father is dark sable and the mom is blanket back, you're probably looking at a blanket back.


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

Does it matter? She will be beautiful!

Just enjoy the gorgeous puppy!


----------

